# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  ~!~ مسابقة سؤال والجوا بحرف الراء ~!~

## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*صباح / مساء الخير*
*طبعا من اسم المسابقة*
*هي كسابقاتها من المسابقات*
*نطرح سؤال والجواب يكون بحرف الراء*
*والي يجاوب يحط سؤال اذا عنده ويرجع للتصحيح وللتقيم الأجابة الصحيحة*
*واتمنى اشوف نشاط وتفاعل من الجميع* 
*وبالتوفيق للجميع يارب*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*دمتم بسعاده*

----------

همس الصمت (05-26-2010), 

ليلاس (05-26-2010), 

ابو طارق (05-26-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (05-26-2010), 

شذى الزهراء (05-26-2010), 

عبدالله خليف (06-04-2010), 

ward roza <3 (05-26-2010)

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*اليكم اول سؤال :*

*_* *ماذا يسمى الشعر الذي يذكر فيه محاسن الميت**؟؟*

----------


## همس الصمت

> *السلام عليكم*
> *وعليكم السلام والرحمة ..*
> *اليكم اول سؤال :*
> 
> *_* *ماذا يسمى الشعر الذي يذكر فيه محاسن الميت**؟؟*



يسمى رثاء ..

----------


## همس الصمت

السؤال ..

شهر من شهور السنة الهجرية
فيه نؤدي ركن من اركان الاسلام 
فما هو هذا الشهر ..؟؟

----------

دمعة على السطور (05-26-2010), 

صفآء الروح (05-26-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

ماشاء الله المسابقة مرة حلووة ..وتثير روح الحماسة ..
يعطيك العافية صفووي ع الجهد المميز وربي يدوم هالنشاط يااارب..

:)





> السؤال ..
> 
> 
> شهر من شهور السنة الهجرية
> فيه نؤدي ركن من اركان الاسلام 
> فما هو هذا الشهر ..؟؟
> الإجابة هي شهر رمضان المبارك..





سؤال ..
نزيف الأنف (سيلان الدم من خلاله)  ..ماذا يُسمى ....!!

اتمنى يكون السؤال واضح وخفيف عليكم :)


يعطيكم العافية وعساكم ع القوة إن شاء الله ..
موفقين جميعاً لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتم احبتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------

صفآء الروح (05-26-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله..*
*مسابقه حلوة ولطيفة*
*ربي يعطيكِ العاافيه نهوض* 
*مجهود حلوو لاعدمناه..*

----------

صفآء الروح (05-26-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اجاوب على سؤال دمعه ...*
*رعـاف)*

----------

دمعة على السطور (05-29-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بنت للآمام الحسين عليه السلام توفيت وهي صغيرة مظلومة مدفونة في الشام من هي.؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*متابعة  رائعة  للغة العربية* 

*واظهار كلمات  بحروفها* 

*يعطيكي العافية  ابنتي* 

*صفاء الروح* 

*جوابي  هو* 

*السيدة  رقية عليها السلام* 

*مع كل تقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------

شذى الزهراء (05-26-2010), 

صفآء الروح (05-26-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق

*سؤالي  هو* 

* من   تلاميذ واصحاب  الامام علي  عليه السلام*

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
الف شكر عالطرح..

الصحابي الجليل رشيد الهجري رضوان الله عليه..

صح عموو!
سؤالي ...
من رسم لوحة الموناليزا ؟

----------

ابو طارق (05-27-2010), 

صفآء الروح (05-26-2010)

----------


## ليلاس

*مسسآبقة رووعهـ ..*

*يسلم التفكير المثمر صفآئــي ..*

*معآكـم إن شششآء الله ..*

*الله يعطيك الصحة و العآفية ..}*

----------

صفآء الروح (05-26-2010)

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم والرحمة*
*حضوركم جميعا ابهجني كثيراً*
*اشكر كل من شارك في المسابقة* 
*وان شاء الله دوم اشوف نشاطكم في القسم كله*
*تحياتي لكم*
*دمتم بود*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> مرحبا
> الف شكر عالطرح..
> 
> الصحابي الجليل رشيد الهجري رضوان الله عليه..
> 
> صح عموو!
> سؤالي ...
> من رسم لوحة الموناليزا ؟



*ياهلا اموره غناتي*
*نورتي القسم بحضورك*
*إجابتي على سؤالك هو* 
*الرسام الإيطالي ليوناردو دافينشي*
*ان شاء الله يكون صح*
*لاخلا ولا عدم من حضورك اموره*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*سؤالي هو :
- من هو مخترع سماعة الطبيب التي تستخدم في فحص جسم الإنسان ؟؟*

*بالتوفيق يارب*

----------


## ward roza <3

سؤالي ...
من رسم لوحة الموناليزا ؟

ليناردوا دافشني

بس الاجابة مو بحرف الراء


سؤالي هو:

ماالسورة التي تنتهي كل أياتها بحرف الراء ؟؟؟
 
يسلمووو نهوووضه ع الطرح

----------

صفآء الروح (05-26-2010)

----------


## صفآء الروح

> سؤالي ...
> من رسم لوحة الموناليزا ؟
> 
> ليناردوا دافشني
> 
> بس الاجابة مو بحرف الراء
> 
> 
> سؤالي هو:
> ...



*مرحبا حب غناتي*
*إجابتي على سؤالك هو 
سورة الكوثر*
*الجواب بس مو بحرف الراء*
*تسلمي غناتي على المشاركة*
*لاخلا ولا عدم يارب*
*تحياتي لك* 
*دمتي بسعاده*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*سؤالي هو :
- من هو مخترع سماعة الطبيب التي تستخدم في فحص جسم الإنسان ؟؟*

*بالتوفيق للجميع يارب*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الدكتور الفرنسي / رينيه ليناك*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سورة قرآنيه اسمها من المظاهر الطبيعية التي تحدث عند المطر ؟*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

سورة الرعد

----------

شذى الزهراء (05-27-2010)

----------


## صفآء الروح

*- هي أشد انواع الرحمه ؟؟
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اجابه صحيحة نسووم .. تم التقييم..*

----------

صفآء الروح (05-28-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *- هي أشد انواع الرحمه ؟؟*



*رحمة الله ..عزوجل*

----------


## ابو طارق

> مرحبا
> الف شكر عالطرح..
> 
> الصحابي الجليل رشيد الهجري رضوان الله عليه..
> 
> صح عموو!
> سؤالي ...
> من رسم لوحة الموناليزا ؟



 
*صحيح  100% ابنتي* 


*Princess*

*يعطيكيي العافية* 

*وسيتم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*السؤال * 

*ما  يوصف  به  الجبان  النذل  (اعزكم الله )*

*مع كل  تقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## Princess

مرحبا

حب آل محمد
صح عزيزتي رسام لوحة الموناليزا.. رونالدو دايفنشي 
البعض يسميه رونالدو و الآخرين ليوناردو حسب النطق بالأيطاليه والكتابه ..
تم التقييم

جوابي على سؤال عمو...




> 







> *ما  يوصف   به  الجبان  النذل  (اعزكم الله )*





يوصف بـ ( رعديد) 


مافي بالي سؤال هالمره
موفقين
..

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *رحمة الله ..عزوجل*



*اجابه صحيحة شذوي*
*وهي الرأفة*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*وسيتم التقييم*
*تحياتي لكِ*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*- من هو اول طبيب فصل بين طب الأطفال وطب النساء؟؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الـــرازي ..* 
*ابو بكر الرازي ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* ماهي وحدة قياس الزلال ؟*

----------


## Princess

مرحبا..
وحده قياس الزلازل :
 رختر
...
ايضا ماعنديش سؤال p= 
بس فالحه اجاوب
موفقين

----------

شذى الزهراء (05-28-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* اجابه صحيحة اميره ..*
*يعطيكِ العافيه..*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *الـــرازي ..* 
> *ابو بكر الرازي ..*



*اجابة صحيحة شذوي*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*وسيتم التقييم لاحقا*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*- ماذا يطلق على مفصل الكف؟؟*

----------


## همس الصمت

> *- ماذا يطلق على مفصل الكف؟؟*



يسمى رسغ ..

----------


## همس الصمت

فاكهه ذكرت في القرآن الكريم وآمر الله السيدة مريم بأكلها ..؟؟

----------

صفآء الروح (05-30-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*رطب ,,*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أين يقع برج بيزا المائل ..؟*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*روما*
* في ولاية توسكانا*

----------

شذى الزهراء (05-29-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اجابه صحيحة امير*
*الله يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*الله يعافيك شذاوي* 

*تفضلوا السؤال* 

*بطوله نهائيا تقام كل اخر سنه في بطولة wwe ؟*

----------

صفآء الروح (05-30-2010)

----------


## صفآء الروح

> يسمى رسغ ..



*اجابة صحيحة هموسة*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*وسيتم التقييم*
*لك تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *الله يعافيك شذاوي* 
> 
> *تفضلوا السؤال* 
> 
> *بطوله نهائيا تقام كل اخر سنه في بطولة wwe ؟*



*بطولة رولان غاروس*
*ان شاء الله تكون اجابتي صحيحة*
*ربي يعطيك العافية اخوي امير*
*خالص تحياتي لك*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*سؤالي هو :*
*- طفلة للأمام الحسين عليه السلام توفيت وهي على رأسه الشريف ولها من العمر ثلاث سنوات ، فمن هي؟؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

السيدة الطفلة التي يفجع مصابها الفجيع 
والتي هي احد ابواب الحوائج 

السيدة رقية بنت الأمام الحسين عليه السلام

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*زوجة للآمام الحسين عليه السلام وهي أم للرضيع عليه السلام ؟*

----------


## ليلاس

* الربآب سلآم الله عليها ..*

----------

شذى الزهراء (05-30-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اجابه صحيحة ليلآس*
*الله يعطيكِ العافيه..*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

> *بطولة رولان غاروس*
> *ان شاء الله تكون اجابتي صحيحة*
> *ربي يعطيك العافية اخوي امير*
> *خالص تحياتي لك*
> *دمت بخير*



 
*خيتووو صفاء اجابه خاطئه*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*بطوله نهائيا تقام كل اخر سنه في بطولة wwe ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ماافهم للاشياء هذي ..*
*بس للمصارعه الظاهر ،،*
*بس يمكن ريسلمانيا* _WWE_ WrestleMania 
*ان شااء الله صح ..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سؤال  جديد*


*اسم  شيخ شهداء المقاومة الاسلامية في لبنان*

----------


## Princess

مرحبا





> شيخ  شهداء المقاومة الاسلامية في لبنان



*

الشيخ راغب حرب

*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

> *ماافهم للاشياء هذي ..*
> *بس للمصارعه الظاهر ،،*
> *بس يمكن ريسلمانيا* _WWE_ WrestleMania 
> *ان شااء الله صح ..*



*اي والله شذوي جوابك صح* 

*ريسلمينا البطولة النهائيه* 

*مستغرب كيف عرفتي ههههه*

*يعطيك العافيه اجابه صحيحه*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*- هو بيع النقود بالنقود أو الطعام بالطعام مع الزياده؟؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الـربا*

----------


## ليلاس

*الربـــــــا ..*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ربا*

الَّذِينَ يَأْكُلُونَ* الرِّبا* لا يَقُومُونَ إِلاَّ كَمَا يَقُومُ الَّذِي يَتَخَبَّطُهُ الشَّيْطَانُ مِنَ الْمَسِّ

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *الـربا*







> *الربـــــــا ..*







> *ربا*
> 
> الَّذِينَ يَأْكُلُونَ* الرِّبا* لا يَقُومُونَ إِلاَّ كَمَا يَقُومُ الَّذِي يَتَخَبَّطُهُ الشَّيْطَانُ مِنَ الْمَسِّ



*اجابة صحيحة*
*ربي يعطيكم العافية جميعا*
*سيتم التقييم*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------

ابو طارق (06-06-2010)

----------


## صفآء الروح

*سؤالي:*
*- في اللغة : كلمة تطلق على التلال ؟؟*
*ارجو وضع سؤال بعد الأجابة*
*ولكم تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..*
*الاجابه هي / الروابي .. الربوة ..*
*بمعنى المكان المرتفع ..*
*وفي قوله تعالى (كمثل جنةٍ بربوةٍ أصابها وابل )*




*وان شاء الله برجع بالسؤال **

----------


## ابو طارق

*التلال  هي  الروابي * 

*وجواب الغالية  شذى الزهراء* 

*من القرآن  عجبني* 

*مع كل* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ليلاس

*الروآبي ...*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*اجابة صحيحة*
*ربي يعطيكم الف الف عافية*
*وما انحرم منكم يارب*
*سيتم التقييم*
*والسؤال عليكم*
*تقبلوا خالص تحياتي*
*دمتم بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اكمل /ي الفراغ ..*
*صلاة اول ليلة من شهر رجب  تسمى صلاة .. .. من 12ركعة* 
*مايعجبه العجب الا الصيام في ....*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *اكمل /ي الفراغ ..*
> *صلاة اول ليلة من شهر رجب تسمى صلاة  الرغائب من 12ركعة* 
> *مايعجبه العجب الا الصيام في رجب *



*تحياتي الك شذوي*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*-  من هي ام القاسم عليه السلام ؟؟*

----------


## عنيده

رملهـــ ..

يعطيج العافيه خيتو ..

موفقه ..

----------

صفآء الروح (06-13-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آجابه صحيحة صفاء*
*الله يعطيكِ الف عاافيه*
*لكِ ودي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*أدرج اسمه ضمن لائحة "أكثر مئة شخص تأثيراً في امريكا * *" من قبل مجلة "ذي أتلنتك منثلي"، وهو واحد من ثلاثة ما زالوا على قيد الحياة من تلك القائمة.*
*ترشح لرئاسة الولايات المتحدة* *4 مرات، بأعوام 1996  2000* *كمرشح لحزب الخضر، وعامي2004  2008* *كمرشح مستقل.*
*كتب العديد من الكتب آخرها كتاب "التقاليد السبعة عشر" الذي يروي فيه القيم التي تربي عليها مذ كان طفلاً.*

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
  



> *أدرج اسمه ضمن لائحة "أكثر مئة شخص  تأثيراً في امريكا * *" من قبل مجلة "ذي أتلنتك منثلي"،  وهو واحد من ثلاثة ما زالوا على قيد الحياة من تلك القائمة.*
>  *ترشح  لرئاسة الولايات المتحدة* *4 مرات، بأعوام 1996   2000* *كمرشح لحزب الخضر، وعامي2004  2008* *كمرشح  مستقل.*
>  *كتب  العديد من الكتب آخرها كتاب "التقاليد السبعة عشر" الذي يروي فيه القيم  التي تربي عليها مذ كان طفلاً.*



  
*رالف نادر* 
وهو ناشط سياسي امريكي من اصل عربي ( لبناني )
.. أما هذي معلومة جديده عرفناها من قوقل ودلنا عليه العم  ابو طارق
يسلمووو

----------

ابو طارق (06-09-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق

> مرحبا
> 
> *رالف نادر* 
> وهو ناشط سياسي امريكي من اصل عربي ( لبناني )
> .. أما هذي معلومة جديده عرفناها من قوقل ودلنا عليه العم ابو طارق
> يسلمووو



*جوابك  صحيح  ابنتي*

*Princess*

*يعطيكي العافية* 

*انا دائما ابحث  عما  هو ثقافة  عامة للجميع* 

*اماا  الدروس  والتاريخ  المقرر  في المدارس قليل* 

*ما ابحث عنه  لذلك  دائما اسئلتي تحتاج الى بحث* 

*والهدف  اضافة معلومات  في الثقافة العامة* 

*مع كل تقدير ابنتي* 

*وسيتم التقييم  فورا* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*هي  منطقة  ساحلية فاصلة بين * 

*لبنان  وفلسطين المحتلة  على البحر الابيض المتوسط* 

*ويوجد مركز رئيسي للقوات الدولية ((اليونيفيل )) فيها* 

*بالتوفيق  للجميع* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*رأس الناقورة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي شذى الزهراء

----------


## عيون لاتنام

حكم كرة قدم قطري دولي سابق ؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*رستم باقر*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح  برافو عليك سيتم التقييم لاحقا إن شاء الله*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وسيلة من وسائل الاتصال للسؤال والسلام .حتى استخدمها الرسول صل الله عليه وآله في نشر رسالته لملك الروم والفرس حينما بعث بها لهم ...ولازالت تستخدم مع تطورها الملحوظ ولها نوعان تستخدم ككلام وصور متبادلة .... ماهي ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*رسائل* 

*وارجوا ان يكون  صحيح*

----------

شذى الزهراء (06-15-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اجابه صحيحة ابو طارق ..*
*دمت بخير..*

----------

ابو طارق (06-15-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق

*السؤال* 

*من هو* 


*مخترع مقياس الزلازل :*

----------


## عنيده

ريختر

موفقين

----------


## ابو طارق

*السؤال* 


*من أعظم وأشهر أعمال الكاتب الإنجليزي وليام  شكسبير* *وتعتبر من الكلاسيكيات العالمية التي مثلت كثيراً في مسرحيات وأفلام قديماً وحديثاً وظهرت مترجمة في الكثير من لغات العالم، حتى أصبح أي شخص عاطفي أو مغرم يشار إليه باسم ؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## ليلاس

*روميو ..*

----------


## ابو طارق

> *روميو ..*



 
*جواب  صحيح  ابنتي*

*ليلاس*

*مسرحية  روميو وجلييت* 

*سيتم التقييم* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*- في اللغة : كلمة تطلق على الحدائق الفسيحة ؟؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرحبا ،،*

*رياض او روضه .. << تذكرينا باللغة نهوض وتعيدي امجاد الدراسه ..*

*الله يعطيكِ الف عاافيه غلآ..*
*موفقه لكل خير..*

----------

صفآء الروح (06-22-2010)

----------


## ليلاس

*الروضة ..}*

----------

صفآء الروح (06-22-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق

*هي* 

*رياض*

----------

صفآء الروح (06-22-2010)

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*




> *مرحبا ،،*
> 
> *رياض او روضه .. << تذكرينا باللغة نهوض وتعيدي امجاد الدراسه ..*
> 
> *الله يعطيكِ الف عاافيه غلآ..*
> *موفقه لكل خير..*



*ياهلا وغلا غلاتي شذوي*
*يالله زين رجعت الكم امجاد الماضي ههههههه*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية قمر*





> *الروضة ..}*








> *هي* 
> 
> 
> *رياض*



*جمسع الإجابات صحيحة*
*ربي يعطيكم الف عافية* 
*وربي ما يحرمني منكم يارب*
*تقبلوا خالص تحياتي*
*دمتم بحفظ الباري*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اذكر/ي , لقب من ألقاب الامام علي عليه السلام ؟*
*من أصحاب الامام علي عليه السلام ؟*

----------


## ابو طارق

*اذكر/ي , لقب من ألقاب الامام علي عليه السلام ؟*

*رباني هذه الأمة******ركن الإيمان* 

*من أصحاب الامام علي عليه السلام ؟*

*رشيد الهجري* 

اتمنى ان  اكون وفقت بالجواب

ابو طارق

----------

شذى الزهراء (06-23-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اجابه صحيحة عمووو*
*موفق بحق أمير المؤمنين علي عليه السلام*
*الله يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هو جدار يحملها، مسقطه دائري أو بيضاوي، أو مضلّع، يزيد في علوّها، وتُفتح فيه نوافذ للتهوية والإضاءة، وقد تكتب عليه آيات قرآنية بأنواع الخطوط الجميلة فماذا يطلق عليه ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*رقبة القبة ..*

----------

عيون لاتنام (06-26-2010)

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جو*ا*ب صحيح عزيزتي تسلم يمينك*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*ثامن الأئمة عليهم السلام؟؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الامام علي بن موسى (الرضـا ..*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*- يقال ( العج والثج ) فما معنى العج ؟؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*معنى العج / رفع الصوت ..*

----------

صفآء الروح (07-01-2010)

----------


## مضراوي

رفع الصوت ..

----------

صفآء الروح (07-01-2010)

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *معنى العج / رفع الصوت ..*







> رفع الصوت ..



*السلام عليكم*
*إجابة صحيحة*
*ربي يعطيكم الف عافية*
*وسيتم التقييم*
*لاخلا ولا عدم منكم يارب*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*صباح الخير..*
*نوع من أنواع سرد القصص، تمثل النوع الأحدث بين أنواع القصه .. ماهي ؟*

----------

ليلاس (07-01-2010)

----------


## ليلاس

*الروآية ..*

*ننتظر التصحيح ..*

----------

شذى الزهراء (07-01-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اجابه صحيحة ليلآس ..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جمهورية تقع في* *شرق أوروبا** عاصمتها* *بوخارست**، وهي إحدى* *دول البلقان** فماهي ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*رومانيا*

----------

عيون لاتنام (07-30-2010)

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب صحيح شذى تسلم يمينك*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ماهي أكبر دولة في العالم من حيث المساحة ؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن روسيا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

التصحيح وينه؟؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*صح عليك ياعفاف هي روسيا تم التقييم :)*
*يعطيك الف عافية وعذرا على التأخير*

----------


## عنيده

اسم فتاه معنى الاسم هي التى تطيل النظر الى شي يعجبها و ايضا من غير ان ترمش ؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*روان .. وجمعه رانية*

----------

عيون لاتنام (08-22-2010)

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مؤرخ و طبيب فارسي من أصل يهودي وعالم اعتنق* *الإسلام** وهو صاحب كتاب جامع التواريخ فمن هو ؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*رشيد الدين فضل الله الهمذاني( رشيد الدين طبيب*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مؤرخ* *مغربي** وخبير في دراسة القطع النقدية والاوسمة التاريخية. كان قد نجح في حل لغز* *ماسينيسا** النوميدي ..*
*من هــــــــــــو ؟*

----------


## عنيده

رشيد الصبيحي

----------

شذى الزهراء (08-22-2010)

----------


## عنيده

> *روان .. وجمعه رانية*



_اجابه صحيحه .._

_يعطيج العافيه .._

_تم القيم .._

_موفقه .._

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*من ابواب الكعبة؟*

----------


## عنيده

*باب الرحمه ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*باب الريان*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابتان صحيحتان

----------


## عنيده

قريه في البحرين ؟؟

موفقين ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ياهلا ببنت البحرين عنوووده

القرية هي /الـــــــــــرفاع

----------


## عنيده

_هلا هلا .._

_اجابه صحيحه .._


_سيتم التقيم .._

_عاد رزيت فيس دولتي لزوم الفخشره >>> تصدقون عاد انا مسكينه .._


_موفقين .._

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بماذا يصنع الزجاج؟*

----------


## عنيده

من الرمال ..

موفقين ..

----------


## عنيده

قريه في البحرين ؟؟..

غير الرفاع ..

موفقين ..

----------

شذى الزهراء (08-23-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اجابه صحيحة عنوود

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*رأس رمان*

----------


## عنيده

> *رأس رمان*



هلا هلاا ..

اجابه صحيحه ..

سيتم التقيم ..

موفقه لكل خير ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من القرى التابعه لجزيرة تاروت؟؟

----------


## عنيده

جزيرة رأس تنورة

موفقين ..

----------


## صفآء الروح

> من القرى التابعه لجزيرة تاروت؟؟



*الربيعية*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*س: أداة قديمة كانت تستخدم لطحن الحبوب . ماهي؟؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الرحى ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*العنود خطأ 
صفاء 
اجابة صحيحة وتم التقييم*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *الرحى ..*



*اجابة صحيحة شذوي*
*تم التقييم*
*لكِ تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شهر مبارك وبه ولد الأمام علي ع

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*رجب المرجب*

----------


## عنيده

رجب ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شذى العنود

اجابات صحيحة 

بس وين سؤالكم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*هو* *صخر** كلسي متحول، يتكون من* *الكالسيت** النقي جداً يستعمل في النحت  ماهو ؟؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الرخام

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*من اهم الفنون الدارجه في الجزيرة العربية وبادية الشام نابع من البيئة البدوية الصافية والتي تعبر كثيرا عن الوحده والمنجاة والتفاخر؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*جواب صح عفووف*
*جاري التقييم*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*فن [الربابه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه صحيحه شذوي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*نبات  اوراقه رمحيّة, سطحها العلوي لامع, و تتحول كثير من الأفرع على الشجرة إلى أشواك قصيرة. ماهو ؟
*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

صباح الخير شذوي يعطيش العافية
وعساااش ع القوة ..
أعتتقد الجواب نبات الرمان 
موفقة ومقضية حوائجنا وحوائجكم بحق يوم
الجمعة المبارك ..

----------

شذى الزهراء (10-26-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اجابه صحيحة نسووومة
موفقه ياارب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

أكبر مفصل في الجسم وهو مفصل بين أطول عظمتين في الجسم ويؤدي وظائف هامة في أغلب  أنشطتنا الحركية مثل الوقوف والمشي
فما هي

----------


## الباسمي

المفصل الذي بين عظمتين الرجل
الجواب الرجل

----------

عفاف الهدى (06-11-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لا يولد اخوي
هذا وابوك مدرس احياء 
نوووو
صحح جوابك

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
الركبه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صح شذاوي الركبة الجواب الصحيح 
والش تقييم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هي عملية تغذية المولود بالحليب الذي ينتجه ثدي الأنثى بالمص

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
رِضاعه*

----------

عفاف الهدى (06-16-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
شهر عظيم ولد فيه أمير المؤمنين علي عليه السلآم .؟*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

شهر رمضان

----------


## زهرة الريف

*
 شهر رجــــــــب
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

رجب

----------


## ليلاس

*شهر [ رجب ]*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الاجابه صحيحة .. 

شهر رجب* ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

في اي شهر كانت وفاة السيدة خديجة الكبرى؟

----------


## زهرة الريف

* 

شهر رمضان*

----------

عفاف الهدى (06-22-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابة صحيحه الش تقييم 
نريد سؤال

----------


## ابو طارق

السؤال مني  انا

أول رئيس وزراءلبناني بعد الاستقلال. تولى من بعد الاستقلال رئاسة الوزراء لعدة فترات وكان له أثر كبير في فصل لبنان عن سوريا وبناء كيان سياسي مستقل للبنان تحت الانتداب الفرنسي.

----------


## زهرة الريف

رياض الصلـح هو أول رئيس وزراءلبناني بعد الاستقلال..

----------


## ابو طارق

[QالUOTE=زهرة الريف;1255894]رياض الصلـح هو أول رئيس وزراءلبناني بعد الاستقلال..[/QUOTE]
*
الجواب صحيح  ابنتي 

زهرة الريف  

وتم التقييم  

ابو طارق*

----------

زهرة الريف (09-12-2011)

----------


## ابو طارق

[من هي صاحبة الصورة

----------


## ابو طارق

> [من هي صاحبة الصورة




*
ساضع  بعض  المعطيات   لتسهيل الجواب  

هذه السيدة  هي لبنانية  شقيقة  امام   مخطوف  في  ليبيا*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*امممممممم

اخت الإمام موسى الصدر، اسمها ربـــــــــــاب*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

موفقين جماعة

----------


## ابو طارق

> *امممممممم
> 
> اخت الإمام موسى الصدر، اسمها ربـــــــــــاب*




الجواب صحيح ابنتي 

انين القلب 

سيتم التقييم الان 

مع التقدير والاحترام 

اب طارق

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هي رياضة تقليدية قديمة :stung:

----------


## ابو طارق

ركوب الخيل والرماية 

قال رسول الله صل الله عليه وآله 

علموا اولادكم   السباحة  والرماية  وركوب الخيل

----------

عفاف الهدى (09-25-2011)

----------


## ابو طارق

هي قصه كتبها دانيال ديفو، نشرت للمرة الأولى سنة 1719. تعتبر أحيانا الرواية الأولى في الإنكليزية. هذه الرواية هي سيرة ذاتية تخيلية وهي تحكى عن شاب انعزل في جزيرة ما

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

هي شخصية روبنسون كروزو

إن شاء الله تكون الإجابة صحيحة 

يعطيك العافية عم أبو طارق

----------

ابو طارق (09-23-2011)

----------


## ابو طارق

> هي شخصية روبنسون كروزو
> 
> إن شاء الله تكون الإجابة صحيحة 
> 
> يعطيك العافية عم أبو طارق



*جوابك صجيح   ابنتي  

**نسيم الذكريات  
**
اشكرك  على مشاركتك  ومرورك 

سيتم التقييم  الان  مع الشكر 


ابو طارق*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ركوب الخيل والرماية 

قال رسول الله صل الله عليه وآله 

علموا اولادكم   السباحة  والرماية  وركوب الخيل 						


اجابه نموذجية بابا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صاحب السموالملكي الأمير سلطان بن سلمان بن عبدالعزيز يعتبر أول ...........

----------


## زهرة الريف

*صاحب السموالملكي الأمير سلطان بن سلمان بن عبدالعزيز يعتبر أول رائد فضاء عربي ..*

----------

عفاف الهدى (09-26-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابة صحيحه 
يعطيش العافية 
تم التقييم

----------

زهرة الريف (09-26-2011)

----------


## ابو طارق

*رجل أعمال شهير. ولد في* *ملبورن بأستراليا من أب وأم إسكتلنديين. وهو مؤسس، ومالك الأسهم الرئيسي، ورئيس، والمدير الإداري لمؤسسة نيوز كوربوريشن**

ويعتبر الان من اكبر مالكي وسائل الاعلام في العالم*

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

روبرت مردوخ

----------


## ابو طارق

> روبرت مردوخ



*الجواب   صحيح    100%

يعطيكي العافية ابنتي  

**خربشات ذاكرة  

**سيتم التقييم فورا*

----------


## ابو طارق

*السؤال  

هو فاكهة خريفية لذيذة الطعم ومفيدة صحياً ورد ذكرها في* *القرآن** الكريم، بالنسبة لزهرة فتسمى في الفارسية*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
رمــــان*

----------

ابو طارق (10-23-2011)

----------


## ابو طارق

> *
> رمــــان*



*
نعم ابنتي  

شذى الزهراء الجواب  صحيح  100

تشكري  وسيتم التقييم  فوراا*

----------

